# Pool arcade



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a video how I play pool in the arcade option thing:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Master Aras,
Nice game, I wish we could play one in real life. Saludos.







.


----------

